# Jewelry lie



## marAC5 (Jan 16, 2013)

My husband of 8+ years presented me a bridal set as a gift. I discovered the bridal set was purchased from an infomercial. He presented to me as if it is a very expensive diamond ring. He doesn't know that I've seen the commercial for the same ring. He wants me to display it to family members and friends like its real and expensive. I have a bridal set already that I'm proud to wear. Not sure why he purchased this ring anyway. How do I handle this? Do I confront him that I know that it's from an infomercial or do I wear it with pride and just play along with him as if it's real?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Wow...I'm at a loss. Sorry...uncomfortable!


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Pretend like he actually thought it was real but let him know its not? "Hon, did the people who sold this to you tell you it was real? I think they might have scammed you dear. I've seen this exact ring on an infomercial."

Me? I'd probably not say anything and act like it is real in front of him, and not say anything when I show it to family members (but only if they ask about it.)


----------



## marAC5 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes but what if someone like our family or friends seen the commercial too and put two n two together? I would be embarrassed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure what infomercial you saw the ring on, but there are some TV infomercial shows that sell diamond and gold jewelry. Also, the ring could just look like the one on the infomercial.

Have you taken it to a jeweler for an appraisal. They can tell you right away if it a CZ and if the metal is gold.

How much is the ring you saw in the infomercial?


----------



## marAC5 (Jan 16, 2013)

$20 and it's the same exact ring from the commercial.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do you think he ordered it? Or that he was scamed by someone?


----------



## marAC5 (Jan 16, 2013)

He ordered it from off tv. Saw the transaction on his charge account.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

That's strange. Does he have a history of lying? Is he trying to make up for something he did?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My biggest problem with this is being lied to. I don't have a problem with a $20 ring but don't give me one and pretend it was expensive. And don't expect me to lie to others as well.

If this were me I'd get it checked out just to be 100% sure then I'd have to nicely, sweetly, gently call him on it. "Honey I love the ring and I appreciate the gift. I don't know how to tell you this so I'm just going to say it....I know how much this ring cost. I'm cool with that I just can't pretend it's expensive when I know it wasn't".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If you saw the transaction and know that it's a $20 ring then you need to confront him and ask him what's up. Maybe he's nieve enough to think it looks as good as a fine piece of jewelry.


----------



## marAC5 (Jan 16, 2013)

Not sure if he's making up for anything; however, I have a problem with the lie too. I hate to crush his pride but I don't want to walk around with the ring being fake like its bling bling when I know it's a $20 cz!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What kind of metal is it? Some cheap pot metal probably.

It's just weird that he'd get you that.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

That seems like a lot to spend on a wife. Geez, that's more than a 12-pack of beer. He must really love you.

So what was the lie, exactly? How did he put it?


----------



## BarelyThere (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I would confront him on it, too. It already makes you feel uncomfortable to think of people recognizing it (I would be hesitant, too) and you can't just not wear it without saying something to him.

Whatever the issue is that made him get it needs to be uncovered and dealt with, too. It does seem like a guilt thing, but isn't guilt worth more than $20?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It's not the $20 ring,it's the lie.I couldn't handle that and keep it to myself.
I don't like playing games but in this instance I think that's what I'd resort to doing.
"oh honey I really don't feel comfortable wearing such an expensive piece of jewelry til we get the appraisal report and send it to our insurance to cover it if something happens.I'll make an appointment to take it to a jeweler this weekend."

See what he has to say about that.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Confront.

This way you can teach him about honesty.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Rather than play games I’d outright call him on it for clarification. It’s like buying a Rolex from a guy in Battery Park, half the fun is that it’s a fake. But as others have said, it’s not the fact that it’s a fake but rather the lying. 

And BTW I’ve seen a “Battery Park” Rolex that ran for 5-years. Not bad for a $100 if you ask me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

SpinDaddy said:


> Rather than play games I’d outright call him on it for clarification. It’s like buying a Rolex from a guy in Battery Park, half the fun is that it’s a fake. But as others have said, it’s not the fact that it’s a fake but rather the lying.
> 
> And BTW I’ve seen a “Battery Park” Rolex that ran for 5-years. Not bad for a $100 if you ask me.


Agree. I have a 'fake' ring that costs $40. I get so many compliments on it that people are shocked when I tell them it isn't real. That is truly the fun of it.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

I would just tell him.Just say I'm a little bit confused I saw my ring on an infomercial so I checked our account and saw that indeed its the same ring .Why did you feel the need to lie to me?Are you under the impression I'm high maintenance or something?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hold on just a minute. OP you say he "acts" as if its expensive. I am sure by this you mean he acts as if its the best thing in the world right? Now, has he actually said its expensive? If so thats a whole nother story. Perhaps he seen you may have liked or seemed as if you liked the infomercial ring so he may have got it for you as a suprise gift. Could this be a possibility?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you like the new ring? Is it real gold? I told hubby to get me a CZ in a real gold setting. If you're not a jewler who can tell the difference? Fake metal tarnishes and I wouldn't wear fake metal. Hubby ended up getting me a real diamond, but I would have been just as happy with a CZ. I wouldn't burst his bubble. Don't tell him you've seen the infomercial if A) you like it, and B) it is a quality item although not entirely real.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Also to add..there are some high quality CZ's that are more expensive than the lower quality real diamonds.

But for $20 ?It can not possibbly be real gold.The band would have to be so thin that you could break it in half.Gold is HIGH right now.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

If he has the balls to give you a cheap ring, trying to make you think it is expensive, then you should have the balls to let him know he is a liar.

I hate to break it to you but your husband is both stupid and dishonest. 

Why would he think that you wouldn't see the same commercial? 

I think your only hope is for him to come clean and tell you it was all a joke. Maybe you should give him a few days and see if he does. Maybe wait until you show your family. See if he owns up to the 'joke' then. If he doesn't, I would make a joke of the entire thing.

"Hey everyone, look at this fabulous ring DingleBalls got me!" After everyone makes a fuss and he doesn't say anything add, "He thinks I am so stupid that I don't know he only paid $20 for it from an Infomercial". 

He needs to be taught a lesson about honesty.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

Pipedream said:


> If people ask and like it, just tell them it was only twenty dollars. I would do it right in front of his face and think nothing of it. Two can play that game.


I would think that would be great(to dream of) except I would kind of feel sorry for him even though hes a liar to set him up for public humiliation .I think a private talk would be more decent and less inhumane.


----------



## ShawnD (Apr 2, 2012)

marAC5 said:


> Do I confront him that I know that it's from an infomercial or do I wear it with pride and just play along with him as if it's real?


Tell him that you want to insure the jewelry, but they won't insure it unless there's some proof of its quality and value. Ask to see the "certificate of value" that came with the jewelry, and tell him that expensive jewelry always comes with a certificate. He's a guy, so he'll have no idea that you're lying about this. He'll probably dodge it, but keep pushing it. If he says they never gave him one, ask him where he bought it. He'll say he bought it from store X. Take him with you to store X and try to get someone to tell you the value of that jewelry (even though it was not purchased there). The clerk will say she doesn't know, so ask the manager. Ask the other clerks at the store. Really really try to get the value of this jewelry. Your man will be sweating his butt off while you're doing this, and you'll have a great story to tell your friends.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just come out with it and laugh. "You turd... you got this from that infomercial. Nice try."

I really don't get why he'd do this though.


----------

